# Man drives car at friend over $10 bar tab



## Carol (Jun 9, 2009)

Guy drives at his friend, and his friend's dad.  What a maroon...



> *SALEM, N.H. -- *An Andover, Mass., man drove his car at a friend in Salem on Saturday after the two argued over a $10 bar tab, police said.



http://www.wmur.com/news/19690863/detail.html


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2009)

> Monzon drove his car forward, hitting the 35-year-old coworker, causing him to flip onto the hood of the vehicle.


Um, that constitutes INTO, not "at"... 
Just saying...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2009)

Sheesh!


----------



## tellner (Jun 9, 2009)

Werewolf in a jar.
Makes its own sauce.
Just add vodka.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 9, 2009)

Come on, if you cant use lethal force over $10, when can you??!!! 
Loser.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 9, 2009)

tellner said:


> Werewolf in a jar.
> Makes its own sauce.
> Just add vodka.


 
Saw a man at the state fair with a t-shirt proudly declaring "Instant Redneck.  Just Add Beer."

You can't say you weren't warned.


----------



## tellner (Jun 9, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Saw a man at the state fair with a t-shirt proudly declaring "Instant Redneck.  Just Add Beer."
> 
> You can't say you weren't warned.



I guess that would be a pretty good contraceptive in regular life.
At the state fair? It was probably a chick-magnet


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 9, 2009)

tellner said:


> I guess that would be a pretty good contraceptive in regular life.
> At the state fair? It was probably a chick-magnet


 
My take was that if he was willing to wear the shirt sober, it wasn't the beer bringing out the redneck.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 9, 2009)

> Bleeding heart liberal... Just add whine.


 


Oh, wait, that's me.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 9, 2009)

Chuck Norris would have done a flying jump kick through the windshield and taken him out. LOL


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Come on, if you cant use lethal force over $10, when can you??!!!



Right, doesn't the Constitution say it has to be at least $20 before you're guaranteed a jury trial to settle it? For less you may need vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 9, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Saw a man at the state fair with a t-shirt proudly declaring "Instant Redneck. Just Add Beer."
> 
> You can't say you weren't warned.


 
Sad thing is...He must have been proud of the fact.


----------

